# (newbie) DEN - GPK sleeper 1 zone?



## dvdapex (Sep 26, 2011)

Topic should be "(newbie) DEN - GPK sleeper 1 zone?"

I've never been on a long-distance train trip. I would like to take my kids (~6 and ~10) on a trip next Summer.

Option 1:

My current plans are to ride from Chicago - Glacier National Park. Stay at Glacier National Park for a few days and then go from Glacier National Park to Portland (then fly to Dallas to meet family and then fly home from there).

Option 2:

One other consideration is flying into Denver and seeing the sites around there and then going from Denver - Glacier National Park by way of CZ, CS and EB. Stay at Glacier National Park a few days and then take the EB home to Chicago.

Either option, I'd be using AGR and getting a family bedroom. It's my understanding that Option 1 would cost a total of 50,000 AMG points (30,000 for the two-zone Chicago - GPK sleeper and 20,000 for the one-zone GPK - PBX).

Would Option 2 also be 50,000 AMG points? Is Denver - GPK considered 1 Zone even though you use 3 different trains?

Another question: is option 2 crazy for someone travelling with kids?


----------



## PA Traveler (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm new to the points question. I just bought my first ones over the weekend and will be calling Amtrak within the next day or two to set up a trip using points from Pittsburgh to Flagstaff and back next June.

I can speak to the trip from Chicago to Portland on the EB, stopping in Glacier National Park, having just done that last year. That was a very nice, relaxing trip. We went to Seattle, not Portland, but it's basically the same trip. You certainly know your kids better to speak to how they would handle it at those ages, but the first trip sounds more manageable to me with a couple of kids. I would think that at those ages, they would enjoy the train trip very much, particularly if you have a few things along to help with some possible boredom.

Good luck.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes, both would be 50,000 points in total.

While the family bedroom does have 4 beds, be aware that 2 of them are "child sized" (meaning under 4'9" long)! So if either child is taller than that, the bed will be too short for them!

Also the code for Portland is PDX, not PBX. Also the program is AGR, not AMG.


----------



## dvdapex (Sep 27, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Yes, both would be 50,000 points in total.
> 
> While the family bedroom does have 4 beds, be aware that 2 of them are "child sized" (meaning under 4'9" long)! So if either child is taller than that, the bed will be too short for them!
> 
> Also the code for Portland is PDX, not PBX. Also the program is AGR, not AMG.



Yeah, I'll have to measure the oldest before I book.

I got AGR right once at least. 

Thanks for confirming the points on the multi-train trip. I think I'll stick with the first option.


----------



## abcnews (Sep 27, 2011)

Wait a minute....

If you fly into Denver, spend some time there - then catch the Westbound CZ to connect with the Northbound CS in Sacramento, and then change trains in Portland to continue on to Glacier (final destination). That is only one zone - 20,000 points. I just did this in December 2010 and it was one zone / BR 20,000. Included all 3 trains. What a nice ride it was too... You also get a ten hour layover in Sacramento between the CZ and the CS - which is nice, plenty to do there...

Unless I have it wrong about your plan....


----------



## abcnews (Sep 27, 2011)

I see - "then return home for Glacier to Chicago."

Just go coach (day trip) to Wolf Point, MT and at Wolf Point have a new AGR ticket to Chicago in a Family Room (20,000 / one zone). So 4 coach tickets plus a one zone BR award will get you home to Chicago. Total for that and the Denver to Glacier would be 40,000 points (plus the coach fares from Glacier to Wolf Pt.).


----------



## dvdapex (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the assistance. Based on the flight I just booked (using British Airways miles on AA), we're going to do Chicago - Glacier, Glacier - Portland this year.

In 2013 we're going to try flying to Colorado Springs visiting there then taking the train from Denver CZ, CS and EB back to Chicago (with no stop in Glacier). That should be 2 zone and with a family room, 30,000 points, right?


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 28, 2011)

abcnews said:


> I see - "then return home for Glacier to Chicago."
> 
> Just go coach (day trip) to Wolf Point, MT


Yes, it is a "day trip - actually 2 "day trips" with a night in the middle!


----------



## Tumbleweed (Oct 2, 2011)

dvdapex said:


> Thanks everyone for the assistance. Based on the flight I just booked (using British Airways miles on AA), we're going to do Chicago - Glacier, Glacier - Portland this year.
> 
> In 2013 we're going to try flying to Colorado Springs visiting there then taking the train from Denver CZ, CS and EB back to Chicago (with no stop in Glacier). That should be 2 zone and with a family room, 30,000 points, right?


I don't think you could do a 2 zone AGR from DEN-CHI via CZ-CS-EB,as the CZ goes directly to CHI from DEN.....but it would only be a one zone....

Or perhaps you could book a one zone AGR BR DEN-OLF and then another one zone BR OLF-CHI...but that would be 20,000 points each for a total of 40,000 points


----------



## fairviewroad (Oct 3, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> abcnews said:
> 
> 
> > I see - "then return home for Glacier to Chicago."
> ...


The "day trip" refers to the OP's suggestion of heading from GPK to Chicago. Thus, the GPK to WPT

portion is indeed a day trip....or would have been, but the OP appears to have made a different arrangement.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 3, 2011)

fairviewroad said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > abcnews said:
> ...


You're correct, but IIRC the fare from GPK to WPT is something like $80+ for *EACH PERSON*!



That might be worth spending the extra points!


----------

